# What is wrong with Mirdif?



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

While checking rental prices for villas it seems Mirdif is much cheaper than other areas. This suggests to me there is something "wrong" with it. Am I right?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

It depends where you're working. Mirdiff is becoming more and more popular because of it's price. (It's still way more expensive than it was a year ago, but so is everything else). Mirdiff is perceived to be a bit far out from 'new Dubai'. For instance, my husband works in Media City and it would be hell to drive from Mirdiff everyday. It's also under the flight path as it's next door to the airport. Apparently, some parts of it are alot better than others, so you have to choose carefully. It's come along way though, with facilities such as schools and malls etc all available. It's popular with young families and has an active playgroup etc.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

All of the above, Uptown Mirdiff not under flight plath we live directly under the flight path and it is quite a nuisance but I do like it, not the noise Mirdiff because of its close proximity to lots of places. Traffic is quiet, so its easy to drive around, viilas are nice and a lot have pools, of course, and some have their own gyms, so you save fitness club costs, villas are fairly new. what else can I say its like living in the burbs so if you are use to that its fine, plenty of little supermarkets walking distance, I'm the walking queen by the way, I have no car but as I say evreything for me is walking distance. Want to put some specific questions you want answered, I'll do my best to answer them for you.


----------



## Jockvdv (Oct 2, 2008)

Macca,

So what sort of rental in the area?

Apparently Mirdif may be the best suburb for us (we're moving Jan-Feb next year), and apparently it may be the closest suburb to the office.

Appreciate it

Jock (Jo'burg RSA, ex Geordie!)


----------

